
Gumroad Lets You Sell Anything You Make  - dwynings
http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/14/gumroad-lets-you-sell-anything-you-make/
======
sahillavingia
Neat and unexpected. Thanks for submitting this to the place where this all
began (see: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2406614>). This is all super-
early of course, but I really do believe there is something neat here.

Gumroad is a huge WIP just like any other startup, so any and all feedback is
always appreciated. Thanks!

~~~
leak
I just checked your personal site. All I gotta say is you're pretty fucken
badass. :)

------
ElbertF
As seen on HN 8 months ago, although this looks like a nice redesign:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2406614>

------
pippy
Feedback: why not have an option to add a 'secret' POST http variable after
purchase? it's not the most secure way but it would stop people from sharing
download links.

------
guynamedloren
Nice work Sahil - you did it again.

I like simple sales platforms too (www.snowday2011.com). Let's collaborate?

------
bearwithclaws
I was amazed that Sahil's name was not mentioned at all in the blogpost.

~~~
sahillavingia
I'm glad! It was about the product, as it should be! Not about me, any
funding, etc. It _should_ be all about the product, that's what will
ultimately make or break your company.

------
simon_weber
Some feedback: a way to link to a seller-provided demo/trial from the sales
page would be really useful. As a buyer, I appreciate the ability to try
before I buy.

~~~
sahillavingia
You can do this by adding any link you wish to the description field for a
link.

------
arriu
Is this available only in the US?

------
happyrichpinoy
Any chance of adding payment option via Paypal aside from CC?

